# Anyone else feel dissappointed for Lee Pearson?



## muff747 (29 July 2012)

Whenever the TV presenters are talking about the greatest Olympians ever - I always feel miffed that they don't mention Lee.  He has won nine gold medals.
I do understand it is a different Olympics - but they are still Gold Medals,

I feel it's a little discriminating to not even mention his achievments, what do others think?


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Totally with you. Our Paralympic dressage team are awesome xx


----------



## Cedars (29 July 2012)

No, because they'll mention him in the Paralympics :S will you expect them to mention the gold medalists from the 'normal' Olympics in the Paralympics too??


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

But Lee is not an Olympian - he's a Paralympian


----------



## Willeeckers (29 July 2012)

Personally I developed a dislike for the guy several years ago when he competed at hartpury, parked his camper van at the back of the block of stables my horse was in blocking access, was very rude and arrogant to us lowly students  Plus he let his two yappy little dogs crap right in front of my tack locker and neither he or one of his entourage bothered to clear up after them   

But that was just my experience and yes I'm sure he'll get mentioned at the paralympics


----------



## Maiko (29 July 2012)

Lee Pearson is not an Olympian. He has done well at the Paralympics, which is a completely separate event. How on earth is that discriminatory?


----------



## sbloom (29 July 2012)

Baroness Tanni Grey-Thompson anyone?  She's won even more medals than Lee.   Agree that Paralympians are not the same as Olympians.


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

I think that the paralympics  should be run during the Olympics, not seperately afterwards.  They should be given a lot more respect and interest.  A lot of them are truly amazing people.


----------



## dieseldog (29 July 2012)

Just to make you feel better - BP didn't forget him

https://www.bplondon2012.com/the_legends_collection/


----------

